# Abusive Manager/Boss



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

My boss is mercurial with me. He will make a fuss and make me out to be dumb if there's an issue.

There are so many examples. If one of the guys have an issue he would laugh it off and provide solutions for them. He would whine and look at me with disdain if I have any issues.

Sometimes he can be really nice and it makes me anxious because I don't know when he would snap at me again over a minor issue.

He have stood over me and breathe down my neck. Leaned on my desk and looked at me in a threatening way. One time he looked like he was going to attack me.

I'm filled with resentment when I witness him being so helpful towards the guys.

I've called him out once or twice about his response towards me and he says he is not aware, which I don't believe. How can he be oblivious in how different he treats me compared to the guys.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

I stayed in a job with a abusive boss and co workers for way way to long. No amount of money is worth the damage to your mental health and physical heath abuse calls. So I would strongly advise finding another place to work.

Or you could try to go to your bosses superiors to address the situation and get it to stop if you cant get him to stop yourself. Just staying in the same old situation because your afraid of change is the worst option.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

There's no way of really knowing for sure what his issue is and probably confronting it head-on is only going to make matters worse. I once had a boss who was behaving similarly and I never really figured out what his problem was but I think he was trying to intimidate me into quitting just to be rid of me.

EDIT - Could also be there is no real ulterior motive to his behavior. Some people are just a-holes. Sometimes they're aware of it and sometimes not. And it's also worth pointing out that most people have the mentality that they're always right and anyone who has a problem with them is always wrong. Confronting him is predictably fruitless. Maybe going over his head would help but you never know how that'll go unless you do it. Could be risky. Sometimes the higher-ups are worse than the lower-downs. Or at least as bad.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Time to update your resume and look for a new job.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

There is a way of getting even but it's gonna cost you a penny


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I would be looking for a new job.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a boss similar to this, maybe not quite as bad and noticed they do it to other people not just me. They are known to be more or less a nasty person by everyone though, and I try to ignore their drama and not take it personally.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

I tend to say in general people don't leave companies..... they leave people


----------

